# December 03 Recall



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Recall Alert: INFINITI G35, INFINITI I35, INFINITI M45, INFINITI Q45, NISSAN 350Z, NISSAN ALTIMA, NISSAN MAXIMA, NISSAN SENTRA
Owner Notification Date: Dec 02, 2003
Number of Units Potentially Affected: 630000
Component Description: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING
NHTSA Campaign Number: 03V455000 Schedule an Appointment

Description of Recall Campaign: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS.
THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.

DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING DECEMBER 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Recall Alert: NISSAN SENTRA
Owner Notification Date: Dec 02, 2003
Number of Units Potentially Affected: 276000
Component Description: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:IGNITION:MODULE
NHTSA Campaign Number: 03V477000 Schedule an Appointment

Description of Recall Campaign: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE QG18DE ENGINE OR QR25DE ENGINES, THE FOAM MATERIAL USED FOR THE INTERIOR LINING OF THE ELECTRONIC CONTROL MODULE (ECM) BOX OUT-GASES SULFUR AS IT CURES.
IF ONE OF THE RESISTORS INSIDE THE ECM HAS A CRACK ON THE SURFACE COATING, THE GAS MAY CAUSE CORROSION OF THE RESISTOR. THIS COULD CAUSE THE MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LIGHT TO COME ON, POOR DRIVABILITY (IDLE INSTABILITY, POOR ACCELERATOR), OR THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH.

DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE INSIDE LINING MATERIAL FROM THE ECM BOX. OWNER NOTIFICATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING DECEMBER 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*shit...*

what year models are being recalled?? mostly 2003 and above right?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There were recalls for 2002's as well.


----------



## maxed out00 (Jun 21, 2005)

are there/was there any recalls on the 2000 maximas


----------



## claudiusmaximas (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont think so


----------



## Bigzell (Jul 16, 2007)

If i just brought a 02 is there a way to see if the car was supposed to be recalled or if it was performed?


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm having an ECM / Cranks Position Sensor Problem... on my '02 Altima. I'll be calling NNA to see if a new recall is coming out for new programming. 

Just give NissanNorthAmerica ur VIN number and they'll tell you what recalls u've had.


----------



## maxipad (Sep 7, 2007)

which 02 maximas is the recall on?


----------



## slkrick (Nov 7, 2010)

ohh ohhh was there any recalls for the 01 maximas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That recall was 7 years ago. The 00-01 Max had the 3.0L, which was not affected. If you want to see if your vehicle has an open campaign, you can get your VIN # and call any Nissan dealer and have them do a search for outstanding campaigns and recalls, or call the customer service hotline @ 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------

